

MMO 2D Competitive Space Action Clone of Cosmic Rift - esuen

I&#x27;ve created a clone of &#x27;Cosmic Rift&#x27; called &#x27;Astral Rift&#x27;. It is played in the browser and made with Javascript, NodeJS and JoyJS.<p>The codebase and the gameplay instructions are here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;esuen&#x2F;AstralRift.<p>The game is playable here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.astralrift.com.<p>Please try it out and give me feedback.
======
JesseAldridge
Some notes:

Add stars to the background for orientation.

Make the ships a lot easier to control.

I escaped the arena by moving to the bottom-left corner and holding down.

Make the bullets move faster.

Add instructions; just "shift = mine; z = shoot; etc."

I didn't understand the life system. I guess getting hit makes you lose
energy, but so does shooting? I shot a guy a bunch of times but nothing seemed
to happen. Maybe add more feedback when you hit somebody?

Right now it's not very fun.

~~~
esuen
I'll be adding stars in the background soon.

Could you elaborate more on why the current controls are difficult? What could
make it easier?

Yes, there is a couple bugs with escaping the arena. I may make the bullets
faster.

Yeah, good point on adding instructions.

The life system is this: you're energy is both depleted when you are hit or
use a weapon.

More special weapons and features added later will add to the enjoyment of
this game.

~~~
JesseAldridge
I think more friction would make the controls easier. Right now it feels like
you're sliding on ice.

